# Quickest way to the top of Timp



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

It's a steep way but leaves from the Valley floor. We ride up Grove Creek Canyon on bikes then run the rest. I'll leave a short clip:


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Now that is a ride! A bit crazy, I wouldn't survive that one on a bike.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

NO FLIPPIN WAY!


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

RnF said:


> Now that is a ride! A bit crazy, I wouldn't survive that one on a bike.


Hey, since you run, this is up Grove Creek. You in that area?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That is neat. Be careful out there.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Amazing, Matt! I am afraid they would find me "splat in the wild". Ditto to Goob - be careful!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Holy Shizoly BAtman! that is a long ways down for one bad tip of the tire. Cool!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

mattinthewild said:


> RnF said:
> 
> 
> > Now that is a ride! A bit crazy, I wouldn't survive that one on a bike.
> ...


Never ran this side. Gone up Timpanooke trail head several times. By the looks of this trail, I am going to have to hit it up. It's spectacular. I live in Murray, so it isn't too far of a drive. This sort of thing is right up my alley.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> That is neat. Be careful out there.


What he said. That is ridiculous. I wouldn't take that trail on a bike if you paid me! (unless you paid me a lot, anyway....)


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

That is a great trail. In the 60s my buddy and I used to take it on his trail 90. riding double.
This was a free country then. Now, not only the trails but the roads on Mahogony have been closed to motorcycles and trucks.


----------

